# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Bị lỗi chassis?

## inoviss

ai chỉ giúp em với, chỉ cần nói cái này có phải hư phần cứng mà ko thể tự sửa ở nhà đc ko để em vác ra quán để thợ sửa

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

hix, bạn bạn này chịu khó nghịch thật ^^

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

hiện mình đang dùng main asus p5gz-mx, chả biết bị hư cái gì mà khởi động nó báo lỗi như sau:



> cmos settings wrong
> cmos date/time not set
> chassis intruded!
> fatal error...system halted


không biết có phải do mình nghịch jumper cắm sai không nhưng cái jumper chassis open hay short gì thì nó đều báo lỗi như vậy.

----------


## thangnguyenseo

*hứng dẫn xử lý lỗi chassis intruded*

hứơng dẫn xử lý lỗi chassis intruded

----------

